# Just joined the forum



## danthenissanman (Jun 29, 2007)

Well folks,
I drove my first Maxima six years ago. I now own four Nissans. Three of them are Maximas. Unfortunately, I lost one of them in an accident.
Hope to be able to get and supply a lot of information from this forum.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forums. You should be able to find lots of help here should you need it. Sorry to hear about the accident. I know what its like. I've owned 3 4th gen Maxima's over the past 5 years and only have one left. Had to sell the other 2. What do you have done to your Nissans?


----------



## GeorgeScott (May 3, 2007)

welcome on board!!
you love Maxima don't you..it's a good car.. 


_______________________
_The Nissan Radiator Fan is failing..._


----------



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome, information is power


----------

